# ata4.00 disk errors in dmes/syslog

## kokyu

Hi all,

I am getting messages like these in my dmesg/syslog output:

```

[...]

ata4.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa0)

ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

sr 3:0:0:0: CDB: Test Unit Ready: 00 00 00 00 00 00

ata4.00: cmd a0/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0

         res 51/24:03:00:fe:ff/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x5 (timeout)

ata4.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata4: hard resetting link

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata4: EH complete

[...]

ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x400101 action 0x6 frozen

ata4: SError: { RecovData UnrecovData Handshk }

sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Inquiry: 12 00 00 00 24 00

ata4.00: cmd a0/00:00:00:24:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 pio 16420 in

         res 40/00:03:00:fe:ff/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x14 (ATA bus error)

ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

ata4: hard resetting link

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata4: EH complete

ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x400100 action 0x6 frozen

ata4: SError: { UnrecovData Handshk }

sr 3:0:0:0: CDB: Test Unit Ready: 00 00 00 00 00 00

ata4.00: cmd a0/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0

         res 40/00:03:00:fe:ff/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x14 (ATA bus error)

ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

ata4: hard resetting link

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata4: EH complete

ata4: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x400100 action 0x6 frozen

ata4: SError: { UnrecovData Handshk }

sr 3:0:0:0: CDB: Test Unit Ready: 00 00 00 00 00 00

ata4.00: cmd a0/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0

         res 40/00:03:00:fe:ff/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x14 (ATA bus error)

ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

ata4: hard resetting link

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata4: EH complete

[...]

```

First and foremost, I would like to know which physical disk this actually is on that host (/dev/sdX).

Second, while thinking that this absolutely looks like a hardware disk issue, I tried to check

smartmontools (smartctl), which I am really no master in, and

it seemed, that smartctl did not show me any errors on either disks.

What can I do?

Thanks in advance,

Kokyu.

----------

## roarinelk

1) the identity of the drive is hidden in the kernel log

2) looks like a bad cable and/or interference ("ATA bus error")

----------

## kokyu

 *roarinelk wrote:*   

> 1) the identity of the drive is hidden in the kernel log

 

why is the kernel doing that?

I mean, I am the root of the box, and I would like to make the kernel happy. (at least I am supposed to  :Smile:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 2) looks like a bad cable and/or interference ("ATA bus error")

 

can you please tell me why you came to that conclusion? (I'd like to understand that, so I won't run into such issues in the future again)

Many thanks so far,

Kokyu.

----------

## roarinelk

the kernel deals in ports of host adapters ("ata4.00") in enumerated order, not disk drives identities.

"dmesg | grep ata4" should contain the name of the drive.

as I quoted: "ATA Bus error", the cable (among other things, but the one most exposed

to interference) is the ata bus.

----------

